

Apple Will Support Microsoft's Edge (Win10) at Tomorrow's Event - abediaz
https://twitter.com/abe238/status/641398174469353472

======
killerdhmo
Apple's Keynote Stream on their website will support Microsoft Edge (Win10)
for Tomorrow's event. Misleading headline.

------
bobajeff
What really got me is that no other desktop browser was supported.

This is because of HLS streaming. Which Google and Mozilla are fighting
against for various reasons and MS Edge now supports.

